# Brussels for a stag!



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Going to Brusssels for a stag at the beginning of April. Anybody been and what is there on offer for a stag weekend?

Any suggestions will be gratefully tested. Staying near Ste Catherine Church if that makes any difference!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

only been there with the girlfriend, so don't know what there is to offer for a stag do. Loads of strong beer though (tasty too) & there's a red light district I think so you should be sorted.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

I lived in Brussels for a while and I thinks its a great city. I'm not sure where it is you are staying, but I'm sure you'll make it into the centre at some point.

Tourists usually head to Grand Place and the surrounding areas, and for good reason. As the name suggests its a big square with good bars around the edge. If its warm you can sit outside facing the square and people watch. If its cold, they sometimes have an ice skating ring in the square. The small streets off the square have got loads of restaurants on them although they can be more expensive because its so touristy. If you like Mexican food, look for a place called Pablo's in Port de Nameur (sp?) they're in the phone book. Its a fantastic, open plan restaurant, usually very busy and noisy but the waitresses are lovely and the food and drink is top. I've had many a happy evening in there!

/Chris reminisces 

If you're going on a weekend, there are loads of clubs to choose from, but in my experience they are usually tucked away. As the bars and pubs stay open till early morning you can leave a club and go back into the pub you were in before for last orders! ;D

I fancy having my stag do there actually. I'm sure you'll have an excellent time.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

just don't pay Â£60 for a bottle of 'champagne' ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

..and don't be sucked in my the sea food platters, they will cost you an arm and a leg!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Brussels is cool. Grand Place good focal point with plenty small groovy cool bars in surrounding small streets. Don't bother eating there. Try the Old Fish Market (take cab) or Jardin Botanique instead - less touristy and a little more hip. I havnt been clubbing there for a few years, but it used to be superb. When you are doing the city centre bars, ask some locals (girls of course) where the good late nite spots are.

The red light district is atypical of the breed 

Antwerp is probably worth a look too - very hip and a good music/fashion centre. Cant remember any of the places I visited as I was usually 'off my face'. 

Ah the good old days.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS the old fish market is near st catherines.


----------

